# tuning with Alpha-N



## bunnyslayer (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm sick of trying to get my itb's running right with speed-density.
I switch to Alpha-N and it's running way better then it has in a long time. But it takes more fuel to run it now then what a 454 big block would eat up. 
So my quiston is do I tune the maps the same way as if i was using 
speed-density? or is this a new ball park again


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: tuning with Alpha-N (bunnyslayer)*

You will tune the same way but they'll look very different. Make sure you have your vertical axis so it goes from min ADC to max ADC instead of from 30-100 and give yourself a lot of resolution in the 0-50% throttle range.


----------



## bunnyslayer (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: tuning with Alpha-N (need_a_VR6)*

how do I change the vertical axis so it reads tps and not kpa ? Do I need to run rpm based accel? Sorry for the stupid qustions, I'm not going to lie I'm lost







.. For not having a clue I'm shocked at how good it runs. All I did was switch the algorithm 


_Modified by bunnyslayer at 9:58 PM 5-11-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: tuning with Alpha-N (bunnyslayer)*

In MT Configurator you need to switch the fueling type and it should start displaying in % I believe instead of kpa. You can tell when it's working by going key on and going to the VE table or into the VE tuning table and hitting the gas, the green area (or ball) should go up/down with the pedal. If it's set to MAP still it won't move. 
Generally on ITBs I use rpm accel but don't worry about that until the table is well tuned.


----------



## bunnyslayer (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: tuning with Alpha-N (need_a_VR6)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now I have another stupid qustion for you. What do I have going on here? I have the algorithm set to alpha and vertical axis reading map. I never changed any thing on the ve table or afr table and it runs the best it ever has, just a little hard on fuel. How is this even working?....



_Modified by bunnyslayer at 9:06 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: tuning with Alpha-N (bunnyslayer)*

Haha, who knows, you probably just haven't done ONE thing needed to enable Alpha-N. If you do it right it reads TPS at the top of that axis. 
Make sure you have:
Alpha-N selected under Engine Constants - Control Algorithm
Alpha-N selected under your car folder, in your Settings - Settings - Fueling Algorithm (make sure you save the ini before you close)


----------



## bunnyslayer (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: tuning with Alpha-N (need_a_VR6)*

I tryed it like that but I never re-tuned(I just don't have the time right now) so it runs like crap. I end up switching it back so it reads map and in alpha. I have no clue how or why it Works like this, all I know is it works and it works really well. 
So I'm not going to fugk with it









how are you guys up loading pics of your maps?
I would like to have you have a look at mine, that is if you wouldn't mind


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: tuning with Alpha-N (bunnyslayer)*

Usually I just do a print-screen and then save that as a picture in photoshop and upload it. Not sure if there's an easier way.


----------



## bunnyslayer (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: tuning with Alpha-N (need_a_VR6)*




























































_Modified by bunnyslayer at 10:17 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: tuning with Alpha-N (bunnyslayer)*

Do me a favor, with key on go to VE table 1, and there should be a highlighted green cell (current), with no and full throttle what bins are highlighted?


----------



## bunnyslayer (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: tuning with Alpha-N (need_a_VR6)*

the highlighted green cell is at 90kpa 500 rpm and in the 42 VE cell
with no and full throttle..
I take it ms uses the map as a bero with the engine off


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: tuning with Alpha-N (bunnyslayer)*

Yes, but that confirms that you're actually running off of speed-density and not Alpha at all.


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: tuning with Alpha-N (need_a_VR6)*

sounds like you still haven't done this
"Alpha-N selected under your car folder, in your Settings - Settings - Fueling Algorithm (make sure you save the ini before you close)"
once that is done, all the bins should change to TPS


----------



## bunnyslayer (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: tuning with Alpha-N (need_a_VR6)*

Yes I was thinking that I was still in speed density.
But what I don't under stand is when I set it to read speed-density
It runs really crapy. 
Just by switching the setting to alpha it fixed ever thing
How is this even possible? 
let alone how is the car even running the way I have it set up right now


----------

